# Bladderworts



## loganhopeless (Jan 15, 2016)

Does anybody have an bladderwort carnivorous plants for sale?? 
Thanks,
Logan


----------



## Benurmanii (Jan 27, 2016)

Are you looking for terrestrial or aquatic bladderworts? Aquatic are a little harder to come by, but there are plenty of terrestrial bladderworts available via online carnivorous plant dealers.


----------



## loganhopeless (Feb 19, 2016)

Looking for aquatic. Trying to add some more to the collection in the botany room.


----------



## Benurmanii (Feb 19, 2016)

Hmmm, I know there is one aquatic bladderwort available at California Carnivores, but if you look on some carnivorous plant forums you may come acrosss some members who have more or a selection.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MWAInverts (Feb 19, 2016)

Yep, CC has U. gibba right now. A great species!


----------



## Sheridan (May 1, 2016)

Having had one of the larger Utric collections at one point I will say you find very few for sale. Vast majority you get via trading. They are largely a dedicated hobbiest plant, demand is so low that almost no money to be made in them. Had 50 species and varieties at one point but a divorce led to a change in living conditions and no longer have the collection I did and unfortunately no longer have some to give away.


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 28, 2016)

loganhopeless said:


> Does anybody have an bladderwort carnivorous plants for sale??
> Thanks,
> Logan


Not sure exact species, but I have Utricularia sp. available. Native to Erie County, PA. PM if you are still looking.


----------

